# Systemd boot takes longer than usual and SWAP not enabled

## gentleguy

Hello,

I installed the gentoo system with "Systemd" enabled and the boot sequence take longer than usual.  When it boots, it actually give me the below message and freeze for exactly 1.30 minutes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A start job is running for dev-sda2 device
> 
> 

 

Here the sda2 is my SWAP partition,  after the system booted, i see that the SWAP is not enabled and 'journalctl" give me the below error message.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 13 02:32:12 computergeek systemd[1]: Dependency failed for /dev/sda2.
> 
> Nov 13 02:32:12 computergeek systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-sda2.device.
> ...

 

And the "systemctl" says..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # systemctl status dev-sda2.swap
> 
> ● dev-sda2.swap - /dev/sda2
> ...

 

And my "/etc/fstab" says.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2
> ...

 

Please help me fix this problem.

---------------------------------------

Thanks in advance

----------

## Adel Ahmed

enabling open by fhandle system calls and inotify support fixed this problem for me[/quote]

----------

## gentleguy

 *blakdeath wrote:*   

> enabling open by fhandle system calls and inotify support fixed this problem for me

 [/quote]

I already have them added into my kernel.

```

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

```

Thanks

-----------------------

----------

## gentleguy

Is this forum active?

Thanks

----------

## grumblebear

Have you ever run mkswap on /dev/sda2?

What happens when you manually run swapon /dev/sda2?

Any hints in dmesg?

----------

## gentleguy

 *grumblebear wrote:*   

> Have you ever run mkswap on /dev/sda2?
> 
> What happens when you manually run swapon /dev/sda2?
> 
> Any hints in dmesg?

 

Yes,  i did that already.

Actually i switched from OpenRC to Systemd and mkswap was basically part of that initial setup which is complete.   I ran that swapon too which will temporarily enable the swap untill the next reboot.  

Dmesg stated the same error message and no useful hints there.  

Atlast i managed to fix this issue by recompiling my kernel with the "genkernel" tool rather than compiling myselft manually.  

Thanks all for all your help  :Smile: 

----------

